
Show HN: Startup Sticker Packs - rpicard
http://startupstickerpack.com/
======
zengr
You can get a sickermule sample pack for $1:
[http://www.stickermule.com/products/sample-
pack](http://www.stickermule.com/products/sample-pack)

~~~
rpicard
Yeah, they do that because it will presumably lead to business. With that
said, I agree that the price was too high and I lowered it to $5.

------
rpicard
I'm around to answer any questions.

